# Entropic's type observations



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Because my job is to perform quantitative interviews, I've had ample opportunity to observe how people react to the same basic content i.e. rate this aspect on a scale e.g. on a scale from 1-10, how satisfied were you about X?. The nature of my work is also very gamma NT in terms of values, but LIE more so than ILI with emphasis on Te productivity and the questionnaires reflect this valuation: 

*Fe ego/Te PoLR*
These types have the most difficult time picking an option on the scale, often trying to defer the question by falling back on how they feel about people and/or the situation e.g. I was satisfied because it was X [name of person/title] who serviced me and they offer good service. A proposed theory is that I think alpha SF tends to struggle more than beta NFs in that alphas are probably the ones the most likely to take the longest time due to poor awareness of the time aspect. May talk about things in very roundabout ways. 

*Ti ego, sometimes id*
May occasionally complain about the phrasings not being the most accurate or best way to describe their situation, and/or complain about the structure or content of the questions asked. May openly complain about the questionnaire and tell you it's stupid. LSIs are particularly prone to tell you that they pity you and your work situation, not seeing it as actual work e.g. how can you sit and do this kind of job?, don't you get bored asking these questions/working with this? PoLR types probably the most unaware of how inappropriate such questions are, though base types are not exempt from asking them. 

*Fi base, sometimes HA*
Similar to Ti ego, will complain about how the questions may not suit the situation but will state how each situation is unique and independent from each other and how they are not comparable. 

*Ti PoLR/weak Ti*
Feels like questions are repeated. Do not understand/appreciate how two questions may be phrased very similarly but express a nuance in terms of content e.g. asking how they were satisfied in a *general *sense vs. how satisfied they were with *this *particular situation. 

*Si ego/Ne super-id, usually HA*
Prone to storytelling. Will go into great detail about how such and such happened and why it happened and may repeat their stories upon each question that makes them relate to their previous experience. More likely to occur in ESEs over LSEs.

*Se base/valuing*
Are the most likely to remain hyper-focused on what is being asked when stressed, whereas other types want you to rush through while disregarding the details, which may make the questionnaire take more time than what is required/it would actually take under normal non-stressed circumstances because they aren't actually paying attention to the questions. For non-Se, it usually results in that because they want to rush through without paying attention to the questions e.g. Answer before you have fully posed it forcing you to restate it or they don't listen to what the answers they can choose are, ironically usually results in it taking more time than normal and "doing it quickly" has the opposite result. 

*Ne ego/weak Se*
Have the most difficult time saying no/not interested but tries to deflect by talking about something else e.g. I'm busy and if asked if you can call back later they won't even bother trying to answer the question but just keep telling you they are busy.

*Positivist/Negativist*
Positivists tend to ask questions that are phrased in a negativist way, and negativists tend to ask questions phrased in a positivist way, likely because they assume that from the point of view of the dual sharing the other side of the dichotomy.

Another general observation I have yet to pin down is that there is one category of people who got issues offering nuance on a scale e.g. if their stated options are outmost satisfied, very satisfied, somewhat satisfied, somewhat dissatisfied and very dissatisfied, will say "just dis/satisfied". I suspect this may relate to Ti-valuing over Te, since I think Te-valuing types would have the easiest time agreeing upon the scale being offered to them.


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

I can vouch for that Ne observation. The Ne egos that I know (which also includes me) does seem very reluctant to do something they didn't anitcipate/thought of doing in the first place.

a striking observation  @Entropic


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Another general observation I have yet to pin down is that there is one category of people who got issues offering nuance on a scale e.g. if their stated options are outmost satisfied, very satisfied, somewhat satisfied, somewhat dissatisfied and very dissatisfied, will say "just dis/satisfied". I suspect this may relate to Ti-valuing over Te, since I think Te-valuing types would have the easiest time agreeing upon the scale being offered to them.


This one, I think is them agreeing that there is a scale but that the options presented do not reflect a full scale. For instance there are more options for being satisfied as opposed to dissatisfied. In some scales also there is a middle option. In revolt, some might choose to answer just this or that because the scale represented does not fully fit their situation. Or, alternatively, they don't feel strongly enough to have a solid idea of how dis/satisfied it makes them.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Entropic said:


> *Ne ego/weak Se*
> Have the most difficult time saying no/not interested but tries to deflect by talking about something else e.g. I'm busy and if asked if you can call back later they won't even bother trying to answer the question but just keep telling you they are busy.





MisterDantes said:


> I can vouch for that Ne observation. The Ne egos that I know (which also includes me) does seem very reluctant to do something they didn't anitcipate/thought of doing in the first place.
> 
> a striking observation  @_Entropic_


"No" is just so final, don't ya think?


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I hate scales of satisfaction. Different people have different opinions of how to use those scales (some are generous, some are critical). Tbh, I hate when people call me about this shit; they say it'll take two minutes... it never does.Regardless, it seems someone has made an interesting observation through this stuff.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> This one, I think is them agreeing that there is a scale but that the options presented do not reflect a full scale. For instance there are more options for being satisfied as opposed to dissatisfied. In some scales also there is a middle option. In revolt, some might choose to answer just this or that because the scale represented does not fully fit their situation. Or, alternatively, they don't feel strongly enough to have a solid idea of how dis/satisfied it makes them.


Yes, which strengthens that it probably points to Ti valuing or in the very least, Ji ego but seeing how Fi types are more prone to bitch about how the instances don't reflect the situation, I am more inclined to think this points towards Ti over Fi in that they have their own subjectively understood scale they go by.



An Obese Skeleton said:


> I hate scales of satisfaction. Different people have different opinions of how to use those scales (some are generous, some are critical). Tbh, I hate when people call me about this shit; they say it'll take two minutes... it never does.Regardless, it seems someone has made an interesting observation through this stuff.


It takes 2 min or whatever they say it will tkae if you don't say anything less than what is required of you e.g. never say anything more than quickly pick an option of the scale provided. The fastest way to go through questionnaires like these is to follow the instructions.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Entropic



> Ne ego/weak Se
> Have the most difficult time saying no/not interested but tries to deflect by talking about something else e.g. I'm busy and if asked if you can call back later they won't even bother trying to answer the question but just keep telling you they are busy.


Also I sometimes say yes & then don't do it :\...quite true.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there anything particular about Ni under observation?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

O_o said:


> Is there anything particular about Ni under observation?


That comes across in these interviews? Not that I've noticed.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Entropic said:


> That comes across in these interviews? Not that I've noticed.


Interesting. It always seems like the most liquid function, like it lacks as powerful of a sort of 'trademark' as the others. In written out descriptions too. As if it's almost easier to isolate it by elimination of others.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Entropic said:


> *Fe ego/Te PoLR*
> These types have the most difficult time picking an option on the scale, often trying to defer the question by falling back on how they feel about people and/or the situation e.g. I was satisfied because it was X [name of person/title] who serviced me and they offer good service. A proposed theory is that I think alpha SF tends to struggle more than beta NFs in that alphas are probably the ones the most likely to take the longest time due to poor awareness of the time aspect. May talk about things in very roundabout ways.


This is very accurate at least for me. Everything is so relative. I mean I might hate 90% of the customer service in a restaurant but one waiter might be so good at his job that he saves the whole thing. You can't express that in a scale type of answer. I'd rather write a 10 page essay about the subject than give my answers on scale 1 to 10.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> This is very accurate at least for me. Everything is so relative. I mean I might hate 90% of the customer service in a restaurant but one waiter might be so good at his job that he saves the whole thing. You can't express that in a scale type of answer. I'd rather write a 10 page essay about the subject than give my answers on scale 1 to 10.


I totally get this, I would have a hard time evaluating a service if I liked the person even if it sucked. I would either give it the maximum score to not blame the employee or refuse to give a number. On the other hand impersonal things are super easy to rate, I have ratings for everything.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I, as an IEE, also have trouble rating stuff. I like thinking about stuff and, this especially, thinking how it could be improved, but defacto rating? Oh god, isn't there anything else to do. I mean, the experience can be subpar but there is always something that can be salvaged. Hence sub 5(on 1-10 scale) is very unlike me. The only way Ican do that is if something is highly offensive or relates to the bad experience from past. Actually I can give sub 3, let alone sub 5 grades. Sub 3(read: ABYSMAL) grades are reserved for uncomfortable, limiting/limited experiences. Those two combined are JUST HORRIBLE!

Anyhow, about which surveys is it about? Those "How were you satisfied by product/service x" ?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ixim said:


> I, as an IEE, also have trouble rating stuff. I like thinking about stuff and, this especially, thinking how it could be improved, but defacto rating? Oh god, isn't there anything else to do. I mean, the experience can be subpar but there is always something that can be salvaged. Hence sub 5(on 1-10 scale) is very unlike me. The only way Ican do that is if something is highly offensive or relates to the bad experience from past. Actually I can give sub 3, let alone sub 5 grades. Sub 3(read: ABYSMAL) grades are reserved for uncomfortable, limiting/limited experiences. Those two combined are JUST HORRIBLE!
> 
> Anyhow, about which surveys is it about? Those "How were you satisfied by product/service x" ?


All kinds of subjects. The most common that I work with is reviewing a car service (the most recent), but I also do other kinds of. Usually about a product or service that is being offered on the market. The type of scale may vary. Some may use 1-5, some custom-made e.g. outmost satisfied, very satisfied, somewhat satisfied, somewhat dissatisfied, very dissatisfied, others 1-10 etc. The point is that regardless of the nature of the scale, people tend to come with a specific set reactions.

Also, what you wrote fits what I wrote about the Fi types:



> Similar to Ti ego, will complain about how the questions may not suit the situation but will state how each situation is unique and independent from each other and how they are not comparable.


Fi types do tend to have an easier time rating though, and I think Fi ego may be the ones more prone to for example say, "I'll give them X because I don't want to be too nice" and such like that.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Entropic said:


> All kinds of subjects. The most common that I work with is reviewing a car service (the most recent), but I also do other kinds of. Usually about a product or service that is being offered on the market. The type of scale may vary. Some may use 1-5, some custom-made e.g. outmost satisfied, very satisfied, somewhat satisfied, somewhat dissatisfied, very dissatisfied, others 1-10 etc. The point is that regardless of the nature of the scale, people tend to come with a specific set reactions.
> 
> Also, what you wrote fits what I wrote about the Fi types:
> 
> ...


Well, I've been contemplating that I am an IEE-Fi subtype. For quite some time actually. That's why some tests give me the result such as EII-which can't be true because I am not so calm and so jaded as they sometimes are. IEE-Fi with 9 ennea is why most tests are led astray. It seems like EII, but it really is not. Here, an example:

Meditation. Clearly an EII thing, no? NO!

If you can't keep up schedule, do it in weird places and at random times just to maintain your control not calm, it is QUITE an IEE thing! Doubly so for an Fi subtype.
If it's, on the other hand, done in typical fashion, yes it is an EII(introvert rather) thing.

edit: my signature didn't update lol!
edit edit: now, THAT'S MUCH BETTER than that 8 roundabout!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ixim said:


> Well, I've been contemplating that I am an IEE-Fi subtype. For quite some time actually. That's why some tests give me the result such as EII-which can't be true because I am not so calm and so jaded as they sometimes are. IEE-Fi with 9 ennea is why most tests are led astray. It seems like EII, but it really is not. Here, an example:
> 
> Meditation. Clearly an EII thing, no? NO!
> 
> ...


Ehm, I fail to see how any of this has anything to do with EII vs IEE? One leads with Ne, another Fi, one has Se PoLR, another Ti etc.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Ehm, I fail to see how any of this has anything to do with EII vs IEE? One leads with Ne, another Fi, one has Se PoLR, another Ti etc.


Oh right! I mixed it up! Was reading about MBTI and now my head is muddled again! Will not do that again :tongue: . Anyhow, bad example. Eh I am bad at those as well. I hate Ti...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ixim said:


> Oh right! I mixed it up! Was reading about MBTI and now my head is muddled again! Will not do that again :tongue: . Anyhow, bad example. Eh I am bad at those as well. I hate Ti...


Not sure how it relates to the MBTI either, tbh...


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It's true about Ti-ego, but I had to exhaust the potential with Ne before I reached the conclusion that, "Nope, this quiz doesn't work." At first, I may be very excited about the quiz in question, and that lasts until... It doesn't.

Ne ego as well. I'm a notorious doormat because I have the utmost difficulty in saying No properly.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Ne ego as well. I'm a notorious doormat because I have the utmost difficulty in saying No properly.


Oh yeah, I get that. My natural tendency is to just keep deflecting hoping somebody doesn't call me out on it. When I get called out on it I usually tell them to go away because I'm obviously not interested.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Fi types do tend to have an easier time rating though, and I think Fi ego may be the ones more prone to for example say, "I'll give them X because I don't want to be too nice" and such like that.


I can relate to that, I am extremely accurate, and even if I might be particularly pleased overall, it won't necessarily affect positively all my answers, I try to be "fair" because I am aware the purpose of the satisfaction test is to detect and localize weaknesses and correct them. I like participating in surveys, probably because I'm a rather opinionated individual, and I don't bitch as long as the questions and the scales are appropriate.


----------

